# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  “Babam Sağ Olsun”

## bozok

*Sıfırdan 30 milyon YTL’lik servete ulaşan çocuklar!* 


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*27.06.2008* 



*AKP 2002’de iktidara geldiğinde en küçüğü 12, en büyüğü 30 yaşında olan ‘girişimci çocuklar’ bugün tarih yazıyor...*


üünkü onlar, ilk AKP hükümetinden bu yana* tam 18 adet* limited ya da anonim şirket kurdu.

şirketlerinin toplam sermayesi* 30 milyon YTL’*yi buldu.

Oysa bu çocukların tamamına yakınının daha önce ne şirketleri vardı ne de şahsi hesaplarında paraları...

Sadece Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın çocukları 26 Ocak 2001’de bir şirket kurmuşlardı. Onun da kuruluş sermayesi 10 bin 500 YTL’ydi... Bugün aynı şirketin sermayesi 17 milyon YTL’ye dayandı!” 

Sanırım anladınız... Yukarıdaki satırlar, AKP’li bakanların girişimci çocuklarından söz ediyor!

Abdullah Gül’ün, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, Kemal Unakıtan’ın, Binali Yıldırım’ın, Faruk üzak’ın, eski Orman Bakanı Osman Pepe’nin çocuklarından...

Onların, babalarını bile gölgede bırakan ticari başarılarından...

Bu çocukların başarı öykülerini öğrenmek ilginizi çekecekse, İlhan Taşçı’nın Cumhuriyet Kitapları’ndan çıkan* “Babam Sağ Olsun”* isimli kitabını mutlaka okuyun...

üünkü bu kitap, sadece girişimci bakan çocuklarına değil, bir döneme ışık tutuyor!

----------


## bozok

*Babaları sağ olsun*


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/06/2008* 



AKP’li bakanların çocuklarının ticarette elde ettiği başarı, babalarının siyasette kazandığından kat kat fazla. İktidar sıfırdan 30 milyon YTL’lik servete ulaşan *“çocukları”* nasıl büyüttü?

AKP 2002’de iktidara geldiğinde en küçüğü 12, en büyüğü 30 yaşında olan ’girişimci çocuklar’bugün tarih yazıyor...

üünkü onlar, ilk AKP hükümetinden bu yana tam 18 adet limited ya da anonim şirket kurdu.

şirketlerinin toplam sermayesi 30 milyon YTL’yi buldu.

Oysa bu çocukların tamamına yakınının daha önce ne şirketleri vardı ne de şahsi hesaplarında paraları...

Sadece Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın çocukları 26 Ocak 2001’de bir şirket kurmuşlardı. Onun da kuruluş sermayesi 10 bin 500 YTL’ydi... Bugün aynı şirketin sermayesi 17 milyon YTL’ye dayandı! 

Sanırım anladınız... Yukarıdaki satırlar, AKP’li bakanların girişimci çocuklarından söz ediyor!

Abdullah Gül’ün, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, Kemal Unakıtan’ın, Binali Yıldırım’ın, Faruk üzak’ın, eski Orman Bakanı Osman Pepe’nin çocuklarından...
Onların, babalarını bile gölgede bırakan ticari başarılarından... 

* Mustafa Mutlu Vatan



*Ahmet Münir-Mehmet Emre Gül*
Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün büyük oğlu Ahmet Münir Gül. Ahmet Münir, öğrencilik döneminin ardından Londra’da Merrill Lynch’te çalışmaya başladı. 

Yani şimdilik kendisine uluslarası finans camiasında bir yer açmaya çabalıyor. Küçük oğul Mehmet Emre Gül ise oldukça hızlı. Halen Ankara TED Koleji’nde okuyan Emre, yüzbinlerce çocuğun katıldığı OKS’de 367’inci olmuştu. Yaşıtları üSS için dersane dersane gezerken Emre son dönemde Ankara’da ardı ardına açılan dev alışveriş merkezlerindeki *“bardak içinde soslu haşlanmış mısır satışı”* işiyle ön plana çıktı.

Emre Gül, mısır işini yapan şirketle organik bağının olmadığını, sadece amcasına yardım ettiğini söylese de şimdiden iş yaşamında pratik kazanıyor. Gül’ün Daily Fresh markalı mısır işi bayiliğini, yaşı küçük olması nedeniyle resmen üzerine alamadığı belirtiliyor. Ama Daily Fresh’in bayilik fiyatı 10 bin dolar. 


*Ahmet Burak-Bilal Erdoğan*
Tayyip Erdoğan ’ın serveti 11 yılda* “355 kat”* arttı. 1994’te İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı’na başlarken 5 bin 110 YTL’si olan Erdoğan’ın serveti 2005 yılında Başbakanlık koltuğunda otururken 1 milyon 780 bin YTL’ye ulaştı. Erdoğan’ın 4 yıllık belediye başkanlığı döneminde ise serveti 10 kat arttı. üocukları 1 trilyona villa, 2.5 milyon dolara da gemi alırken, Erdoğan hakkındaki haksız malvarlığı davasından iktidarı döneminde beraat etti. 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğulları Ahmet Burak ile Bilal Erdoğan ise 2006 yılında İstanbul’da 1 milyon YTL’ye villa satın aldılar. Küçük oğlu Bilal Erdoğan ayrıca eşi Reyyan Erdoğan ile birlikte 261 bin 500 dolara ABD’de de bir ev sahibi oldular. 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın oğlu Ahmet Burak, Erdoğan’ın başbakanlık koltuğuna oturduktan sonra kurduğuYenidoğan Gıda Aş’de 2005 rakamlarıyla “500 milyon lira dolayında maaşla” çalışıyordu. Oğul Erdoğan’ın yüzde 50 hissesine sahip olduğu MB Denizcilik Taşımacılık Limited şirketi, Safran 1 adlı kuru yük gemisini satın aldı. 95.54 metrelik, 4 bin 300 tonluk gemi 2 milyon 350 bin dolara mal oldu. Geminin 500 bin dolarını peşin ödeyen oğul Erdoğan, geri kalan kısmını 36 ay taksitle ödeyecekti. 


*Abdullah Unakıtan*
Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu Abdullah da AKP döneminde hızla yükseldi. Unakıtanlar’ın *AB Gıda Aş* adlı şirketi binlerce tonluk mısır ithalatından dört gün sonra vergi oranının artırılması sayesinde yüzde 50 kazanç sağladı. 2005 yılında kuş gribi salgınıyla birlikte Unakıtan’ın çocuklarının şirketi AB Gıda, pastörize yumurta işine girdiler. Ancak bir kararnameyle pastörize yumurtanın KDV’si yüzde 18’den 8’e düşürüldü. 22 milyon YTL ciro AB Gıda Aş yalnızca 2005 yılında 22 milyon 163 bin 902 YTL ciro yaptı. Aynı şirket, 2005 yılında vergi dairesine ise tek kuruş KDV ödemedi. şirket 2005’te *“komple yeni yatırım”* amacıyla yapacağı 2 milyon 544 bin YTL’lik yatırım için teşvik aldı. Belgeye göre şirket yıllık 60 bin ton *“rafine fosforik asit”* üretecekti. 



*Mustafa Talha ve İsmail Pepe* 
Osman Pepe’nin iki oğlunun da gemicilik de dahil olmak üzere inşaat ve taahhüt sektöründe çok sayıda şirket ortaklığı var. 22 Temmuz seçimleri süresinde MHP Kocaeli Milletvekili adayı Lütfü Türkkan ise,* “Pepe’nin 550 dairesi var”* iddiasında bulunmuştu. İddiaları destekleyen CHP’li Mehmet Sevigen de *“Osman Pepe’nin çocukları, Pepe bakan olduktan sonra muazzam bir servet edindi. Bu serveti nasıl buluyorlar? İlk tespitimize göre 4.5 yılda 600 bina çıkıyor. İddialar, 3 bine yakın evleri oldukları yönünde”* dedi.


*Erkan Yıldırım*
AKP kabinesinde çocukların gemi alması yolunu ilk açan eski Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım ’ın 24 yaşındaki oğlu Erkan Yıldırım oldu. Oğul Yıldırım’ın kardeşiyle ortak olduğu Derin Denizcilik şirketi’nin kuruluş sermayesi 10 bin YTL idi. şirketin 445 bin Avro’ya sahip olduğu gemiye bilet kesen ise Santour adlı şirketti. Bu şirketin Ulaştırma Bakanlığı’na bağlı Türkiye Denizcilik İşletmeleri’ne ait Ankara feribotunu ihalesiz olarak kiraladığı ortaya çıkmıştı.

----------

